

Marc Andreessen Resigns from EBay Inc. Board of Directors - hashx
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/marc-andreessen-resigns-from-ebay-inc-board-of-directors-2014-10-20

======
pedalpete
I hope this had nothing to do with the Carl Ichan skype crap, but I suspect it
may have.

